# Chamomile with Mint Tea changed my life!



## kellysocal (Aug 6, 2012)

Hi Everyone,I been having IBS-D with a side of a lactose intolerance for 2 years now. Last thing I remember eating that gave me bad stomach were a bit unripened home grown tomatoes. Been having diarrhea ever since.I went to the doctor once and of course what ever they can't explain they give it a fancy title IBS. He prescribed me meds and send me on my way as usual.I been pregnant and breastfeeding for the most part of these 2 years so I avoided taking meds and suffered trying to "cure" it on my own.Nothing seemed to help, cramping, having diarrhea 3 times in the row with 10-15 minutes intervals. I have 3 toddlers and due to my IBS I was avoiding going to the store by myself. I wouldn't be able to make it to the bathroom dragging 3 toddlers behind me.I prayed, and I cried asking for guidance. I would tell my husband that at times I feel like my life is over, I'm so crippled by this disorder, I don't know what else I could do.Few weeks days ago I went to this ethnic store here in SoCal called Cardenas and came across this tea that attracted my attention for some reason. I'm a big tea addict and have about 3-5 cups of tea a day but prefer black tea only. I guess the fact that I like mint made me buy this tea.I tried it that evening and didn't think much of it, tastes pretty good. Next morning I substituted my black tea with this chamomile/mint tea again. By the end of the day I realized that my stomach felt so calm, what a shock. It seemed like for the first time in my life I had a normal bowel movement. I thought it was my duty to let others, who suffer the same, know about this. If this will help one more person suffering from IBS-D it'll make my life that much better.Brand of this tea is Tadin(Tadin Herb & Tea Company). Chamomile with Mint Tea(it actually shows Peppermint in the list of ingredients). www.tadin.com 800-838-2346.I hope this helps and if you don't have ability to buy this particular tea you can purchase Chamomile and Peppermint loose online(sites like Amazon)I just don't know how to mix it right so I stick with this tea for now.


----------



## Lucas (Aug 10, 2012)

I too enjoy tea and I'll be sure to give this a try. I'm currently trying " Green tea kombucha decaf" made by Yogi. I'll post back with results


----------



## nigol (Jul 7, 2012)

Ive been trying it, cant tell if its doing anything.


----------



## skdenn (Aug 19, 2012)

I sometimes drink chamomile and mint tea. I get the kind they have at the grocery store: Bigelow or Celestial Seasonings. Have any of you ever had those?Susan


----------



## nigol (Jul 7, 2012)

I find that ginger and cinamon tea helps at times


----------

